# Need parts for my 03 woodchuck chipper?



## PAtreeguy (Dec 20, 2009)

Anybody knows a good place that sells parts for the woodchuck chipper, I just bought 2003 wood/chuck hyroller 1200. and I need a part for the panic bar, and a gauge. Its has 463 hours on it, But also wondering where/what clutch for this? It has a turbo deutz diesel. thanks


----------



## lawson's tree s (Dec 20, 2009)

altec makes them now. try a search on altec on the web good luck.


----------



## radisoon (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re:*

They can be reached at www.altecep.com. They should be able to help you out with what you are looking for. Altec took over the woodchuck line about three years ago I think.


----------



## PAtreeguy (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks guys Iam all set.


----------

